# Our Amazing little man.....



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now, for a quick look at dad and mom......

Jeremy


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And mom.....
only one show pic of her... when she finished her American Ch. title.....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh wow!!!! omg, sooo cool!!! Congrats on the new boy, and do share lots of pics!!!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Wow*

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

The trip home... a LONG one!!!

sleeping with head on arm rest. 









Our first potty break... wow.. all this NEW stuff!!









Sleeping on the back seat


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now for a bit of washing, fluffing and only a tad of trimming... ok, so we didn't do the back feet yet...lol. Didn't seem fair to over stress him on his first days here. Oh, yeah.... the lady brings her pups and dogs to a groomer now and when she brought him and his sister (who she is keeping) in, she told them not to touch their top knots and the groomer clipped them!!!!!! Arrrghhh. So, some growing will be in order.. darn!

This boy is LOVELY!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooo, look at that slick silver face!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks like her groomer also shaved a little high between the eyes, regardless, he is a GORGEOUS boy! I love his name! Can't wait to watch him grow! ^^ Are you guys going to show him?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! Love his expression  Thanks for sharing all the lovely photos!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_yes....his groomer did groom high between the eye!! 

I am going to show him. He lives with Dianne, but will be coming to my house for doggie day care and training for the breed ring. Can't tell you how excited we are about this.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! I can see why you snatched him. He is stunning. It will be so much fun to see him change color. He has such a sweet expression and demeanor. 

What did the rest of the gang think of him? Was he used to all of that attention?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, his mom now in comfy home trim....



















Ohh, and he is very inquisitive and loves to cock his head....lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We came to my house first so that we could bathe and groom him. He was introduced to Taffy first then Billy and then finally my Golden Retriever, Brandy. He was great with them got excited after a bit and was running around with his tail up looking to play. Brandy was the only one that made a little low growl with barely a lip lift. She was letting him know her position in the pack and he accepted it without a bat of an eyelash. Everything was fine and everyone happy. 

He is used to a lot of attention. He was still with his litter mate that was kept by the breeder and she has other dogs as well.

Dianne will have to tell you about his meeting with her part of the pack.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice replies. We are so pleased and excited for this opportunity. This is not an opportunity that comes by normally so it was a hectic week of making all arrangements, leaving early Thurs. morning to drive to Canada, meeting him and his mom and sister and lovely owner....staying over at her house, then leaving yesterday for the long ride home. We got home last night at 10:30 pm. But, boy is he worth it all!!!!!!!!!!



BFF said:


> Wow! I can see why you snatched him. He is stunning. It will be so much fun to see him change color. He has such a sweet expression and demeanor.
> 
> What did the rest of the gang think of him? Was he used to all of that attention?


Yep, had a lot of finagling to do to snatch this guy! I had to work all day, make calls and arrangements, get my birth cert to cross the border.. it was a week that flew by...lol. 

Every one of the other poodles love him. He was greeted by all with wagging tails and lots of sniffing, then it was bouncing front feet and "come on, let's play" attitudes. He slept all night without a peep and is housebroken so actually goes to my door when he wants to go out!! He traveled home like a trouper! He was a bit nervous at first, for the first couple hours of the trip, but at each pit stop when we took him out he got more comfortable and content. Luckily, we were able to spend a few hours with him at his house to bond with him before we took him and he has bonded with Deb and I completely. He is my little shadow in the house...lol!

Deb is beyond excited about taking him into the show ring...lol!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww...it's so exciting! Thanks for posting the photos. Love the head tilt! I can't get over how platinum his face looks.

Since I have only had one dog at a time, I have no clue how to introduce another dog to the pack or how you would know what the other dogs think. Thanks for sharing. It lets me live vicariously through you. It will be fun to see pictures of the pack now.

His Mom and Dad are absolutely stunning.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Not trying to overwhelm with pics, but here are a few outside today between the rain/sleet storms. 

Well, first, a pic of Deb and I holding him at the breeder's home just before we left. 









He took to my home like a duck to water!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PLAY! WOOT! Omg, Chantel is so muddy! lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

and a few more

"hey, what's under that white stuff?" (can you tell by Chantel's legs that she was running and playing in the mud puddles? she LOVES water)










Ohhh, Mom called me!! Here I come MOM!









Strider watching Grace and Chantel romping in the snow.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yes. It's that SPECIAL time of year for us ~ sigh.....there's going to be a lot of dirty, muddy dogs for a while.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Last ones... I PROMISE 

Chantel absolutely LOVES this guy!









Where, oh where should I check out first! So many new things to see and do!









Well, that's all for now. Strider says "goodbye for now"


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww !! No goodbyes!! More pics !! lol

You guys are so lucky to have such an absolutely stunning dog!!
He is just so so handsome.. he looks like he's gonna be a stunner in the ring!!
I am so happy for you too! You're living the dream, how many spoos?? one, two, three, four... FIVE!! 

haha, so awesome! We will never ever tire of pics from him :biggrin:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! What an exciting addition to your pack. He's beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We have six now but will be back down to five. Ivy is a lovely, sweet girl that we love but she is not going to work out in our breeding program. As she is maturing, she has become hocky in the back end and she toes out slightly in the front. We don't want to introduce these faults into our breeding program so we will be looking for a good forever home for her and have her spayed. 

I will be looking for a good quality, white bitch in the future to replace her. So we will start our research now for her. That will make six again. Three at Dianne's home and three at mine. That will complete our pack.
_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Another one of your spoos to enjoy looking at!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooooooh!! He is LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am glad the trip is over and you got him and everything worked out. He is going to be a goergeous platinum by the looks of things.

Way too go to both of you. Fabulous acquisition for you plans!! And it looks like he aand Chantal are as thinbk as thieves already.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

How exciting! He's a gorgeous puppy with such a darling face. Congrats!

Diane - this is why everyone should just go ahead and get a passport, whether they think they need one or not. You never know what opportunities lie beyond our borders.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog! I love silver poodles. It's too bad about Ivy. We would like to have her, but I don't know. It might be too much for us to handle.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Beautiful dog! I love silver poodles. It's too bad about Ivy. We would like to have her, but I don't know. It might be too much for us to handle.


But think of how much it would add to Roger's weather videos!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you! He is simply gorgeous. I love how Chantel just took him in to be her very own!!! I can't think of two people who would be more deserving than the two of you...you give so much to others through your dogs. The pictures alone have been wonderful therapy for me. I can only imagine how it affects people when they get to see these dogs in person. God's blessings to both of you and your pak!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He has a gorgeous face and looks very well adjusted. I bet he will do great in the show ring.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats! So what are his future plans? Were you guys looking for another male to show? Are you eventually going to breed him with your girls? Are you still looking for a stud to breed to in the fall? 
He is very handsome!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a pretty guy. I love that face!!! Congrats.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There is something about those silvers....just mystical and beautiful. This boy is soooo pretty. I intend to have a white now SOMEDAY, not for breeding but just because


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice looking standard, he looks very happy with you. I love his face.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Yes, he is a good little man, unbelievably great temperament!



Alicia said:


> Congratulations to both of you! He is simply gorgeous. I love how Chantel just took him in to be her very own!!! I can't think of two people who would be more deserving than the two of you...you give so much to others through your dogs. The pictures alone have been wonderful therapy for me. I can only imagine how it affects people when they get to see these dogs in person. God's blessings to both of you and your pak!!


Thank you Alicia, that is a super kind thing to say. We are so happy to share our lovely dogs with others, but don't feel special for it, it gives us immense pleasure to do it, so it gives back to us! I am glad that you have gotten something from our pics. God's blessings back to you, too!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Congrats! So what are his future plans? Were you guys looking for another male to show? Are you eventually going to breed him with your girls? Are you still looking for a stud to breed to in the fall?
> He is very handsome!


Our plans are to love him (of course). Show him in breed ring, show him in obedience later, get his testing done when the time comes and use him with Grace later on after he gets his Ch., which, barring anything odd happening, we expect he will make.

No, we weren't out looking for this pup, wasn't looking for a pup at all. But, the opportunity was too wonderful to pass up! 

Yes, I am still going to have to look for a stud for Grace... it will be more like late winter, could end up being in Feb 2011 or so. She should be coming into her third heat in the beginning of August, which will be a couple weeks short of her second birthday so will have to wait till her hips are done at two and wait for the fourth heat... which is good. Will have Grace's CD by then and hopefully her CDX.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulation on the lovely boy


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Looks like he'll be really big too, do you think? Or maybe he's just fluffy. LOL.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby : ) !!!! 

It seems that he has very sweet and calm personality  !

Hopefully he will develop nicely and correctly and bring you success in a show ring - you certainly deserve that for all of your hard work and love poured into your program. 

Best of luck with it all


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG! What a stunning boy! I adore silvers! Funny how you were looking for a stud and ended up bringing home a puppy. That is how I brought my Grace home........LOL!
Congratulations on such an awesome addition to your pack! Keep us posted on his show career. Best wishes!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

O there he is !!! I knew about him coming to be their new dog just did not want to let the cat out of the bag hahaha

HE is a nice looking boy , good luck with him in the show ring


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yes, you did. And, thank you for keeping our secret!!_


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

You girls are so lucky to have one another I wish I had a sister!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Your boy is beautiful!!! I really am in awe of his sweet face and gorgeous color. More pix please


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

He's sooo pretty! We're not going to for years but when we get another pup, I hope it's a pretty silver too. I LOVE them!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

he's beautiful!!! good luck to all ! looks like he's gonna fit right in. is the "family" accepting him easily?


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! I can't wait to watch him grow up


----------

